# Ossabaw Island Pigs



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The planets must be aligning - there is a thread in pigs about them over the weekend, and then yesterday I am asked to list some for a friend. So here it is.

Born and Raised on pasture on a sea island in SC. 

5 males born 2-24-14, castrated. Ready 4-30-14. $75.00 each.

1 year old sow, has had one litter (the males listed above). Excellent mother; 1st litter was 6 and all thrived (one has already sold). $350.00

These are not my pigs, but the lady I got mine from so they are siblings and cousins. She has developed excellent Ossabaw stock. They are easy going, thrifty, and achieve butchering weight quickly. This morning she picked one up from the processor that butchered out to 185 lbs - it was 6 months old. If you are not familiar with Ossabaws, they are very lard heavy and have a delicious red meat. 

Let me know if you are interested and I will put you in touch with her. Feel free to ask questions here, I probably know the answer (or can ask).

She sent me some pictures:


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, they look great. Wish I was closer. Good luck!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Too far from me, but those are some good looking pigs.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  She does have good pigs, of course we're partial to the breed ourselves ig:

Got a new shot of the mom and babies napping together in the sun so you can see everyone.

I also just realized in the 2nd shot up top, the dad is on the left. If you look close you can see his tusk.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful pigs but Ossabaw Island is close to the island that we live on in Georgia. Is there a Ossabaw Island in SC too?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

gapeach said:


> Beautiful pigs but Ossabaw Island is close to the island that we live on in Georgia. Is there a Ossabaw Island in SC too?


I meant that they were the Ossabaw breed and born in SC - not that Ossabaw was in SC. Sorry for the confusion 

Sounds like we are pert near neighbors.


----------



## joelj535 (Jun 8, 2014)

Those do look nice! I'm wondering - are y'all raising registered pigs or unregistered? I have some myself but not registered and would like to switch over to registered some day.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Joel, sorry I missed your question - I'd forgotten about this thread. They are unregistered. They are mostly raised for local restaurants. 

I am doing some selective breeding right now to increase the length - I like my bacon!

Since I am here I should update the thread in that this batch has all been sold.


----------



## joelj535 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm doing the same thing - going for length. I have a young boar with decent length if you ever want to work something out. His parents were both registered but he is not. He's 5 months old now, pics attached.


----------

